# part II - replacing my axle?



## sbishop (Apr 1, 2005)

As I mentioned in another thread, my cv boots ripped up on me and before Ifound out, I had a clicking noise on the drive side cv joint. I replaced the boot and re-greased it up real good hoping that the click would go away after I did, but no luck.

I'm gonna buy an axle for that side and replace it. Has anyone does this before and able to offer any advice? I just replaced my guides and tensioner on it, so I'm hoping this will be a walk in the park by comparison. 92 Stanza XE ka24e engine.


Thanks guys.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

http://teamnse.net/yabbse/index.php

A few guys from there have done axle replacements and sill be able to walk you through it. register and post there.


----------



## sbishop (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks izzen, I registed there a couple days ago. I'll post there as well.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Cool. hope to see u around over there.


----------

